# Where can I find pick up shoe for a Tyco 440-X2?



## fhdavid52 (Sep 7, 2003)

Can anyone recommend an online vendeor or provide a link to pick up shoes for a Tyco 440-X2 car?


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

lucky bobs in Wi
fantasy raceways in rochester, ny


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

what about a whole chassis for $4 (throw away the tires)
95312 - Hot Wheels® Electric Racing Dayton 500
Chassis for HW ER Nascar 
https://store.mattel.com/ProductPar...=/95312_p_01_m1_h.jpg&sec=8713&tx=103&cat=139


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

what BAM said


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Wizzard also sells replacements that are (IMHO) better than stock as well as double loop springs.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

The inexpensive chassis would be a lot more appealing if nice bodies were available for them at reasonable prices. Wouldn't it be great if Tyco bodies were available for $5 or $6 like AW bodies? I'm seeing $12 for a brittle old Tyco body from Lucky Bob's. Still, it's such a great thing to be able to get Tyco chassis so cheaply from Mattel. We're lucky to have that source.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

by going to say, lucky bob's

you can stock, wizzard or slottech shoes and double springs

it the best option

buying a chassis just means you need to buy even more shoes cause you have more cars to run! LOL


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I have shoes that will fit the Tyco 440X2 chassis. However, they are not the original step shoe. They are ski shoes, like those that came on the Tyco 440 Magnum chassis. 10 pair cost 10 bucks shipped to your door. No they are not on my website. Just offering some of my private stock. Have a good day! pig


----------



## fhdavid52 (Sep 7, 2003)

Thanks to everyone for your repllies. I ordered the chasis from Mattel.


----------

